# Snail identification



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Found a snail in my freshwater tank. I don't have a picture, but I can make a pretty accurate description. It looks like a small red ramshorn snail, except it isn't red. It is grey. Are there ramshorn snails that are not red?

And are they helpful?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

ramshorn come in all kinds of colors.


----------

